# Dual UK/US citizen to establish residency in England



## the scot (May 13, 2009)

I have dual citizenship, US and UK (born and lived in US all life cept short visits in Europe), and would like to discover the process of establishing residency in England. I have relatives which permanently live in England and I would be using their residential address for reference. I am planning on traveling to England and Europe this summer.

Thank you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

the scot said:


> I have dual citizenship, US and UK (born and lived in US all life cept short visits in Europe), and would like to discover the process of establishing residency in England. I have relatives which permanently live in England and I would be using their residential address for reference. I am planning on traveling to England and Europe this summer.
> 
> Thank you.


Leave the US with your US passport, enter the UK with your UK passport. You can stay as long as you want. If you live there, it's your residency. And if you stay there for a long time, your tax situation will become complicated. Beyond that, I'm not sure I understand the question.


----------



## the scot (May 13, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Leave the US with your US passport, enter the UK with your UK passport. You can stay as long as you want. If you live there, it's your residency. And if you stay there for a long time, your tax situation will become complicated. Beyond that, I'm not sure I understand the question.


Well, for example, I would like to be able to have medical coverage, should it be necessary, whilst on mainland Europe. I understand one needs an E112 form for this, from the local healthcare commissioner.

In the States, one easily proves residency by showing a drivers' license; this displays the state of residency, it has one's registered address on it. is there a reciprocal identification, other than drivers' license? I understand the National Identity Cards are yet to be implemented.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

the scot said:


> Well, for example, I would like to be able to have medical coverage, should it be necessary, whilst on mainland Europe. I understand one needs an E112 form for this, from the local healthcare commissioner.
> 
> In the States, one easily proves residency by showing a drivers' license; this displays the state of residency, it has one's registered address on it. is there a reciprocal identification, other than drivers' license? I understand the National Identity Cards are yet to be implemented.


Qualification for non-emergency NHS treatment is easy -- you have to be "habitually resident". If you're moving there, go and sign on with a GP. You are covered from day one but may encounter resistance from front line employees. Google "Swaddling case" which altered the government's definition of residency. Application for EHIC once you're "habitually resident" is here.

You can take the UK driving test and get a UK license. Most American drivers will not pass without at least a few lessons. Your US license is good for 1 year.

Not sure how one proves residency in the States BTW. In the UK, it is a similar conundrum.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Residence in the UK is probed by utility bills, council tax bill, bank account statments and any other varied means that are accepted by whoever you are dealing with (GPs will accept all these).

For tax purposes it is a different matter, in general the taxman will accept whatever you say, unless it feels further checks are needed.


----------

